# Trek model number?



## michaelrm69 (Sep 14, 2007)

I just picked up a newer trek bike that has no model number listed on it? The owner thought it was a 2003, says that at the time he paid $1100 (I know, prices vary) but it doesn't have a model number anywhere on the frame like every other trek that i have seen for that year (or newer). At the trek website I looked until I found the closest thing to it, and it appears to be a 2004 1500 (all the components matched perfectly with those listed), with a corresponding price, but it clearly shows the 1500 on the side in the website pics. On the Frame where you would normally see 1000, 1200, 1500, 2000, etc., it just says "Trek." Anybody out there know why this is or could you help me decipher what model I have?


----------



## MADWAITER (Feb 4, 2004)

It would help if you can post a photo.


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

$1100 sounds like a Trek 1500, but a photo will help dramatically- ultimately it doesn't matter if you like it and it fits right which model it is. He likely took the decal off.


----------



## michaelrm69 (Sep 14, 2007)

I will add a picture later on when I am around the bike. I agree with you statement on if it fits good go with it, that's what i was thinking when i bought it. I'm mostly curious at this point as to why it wouldn't have the model number on it. Where the number would be is another standard trek decal; all of which appear to be under a clear coat of paint, but i may be mistaken on that? For me it is my entry into road biking that I have put off for far too long (have been moutain biking for 16 years now).

Thanks for the replies...


----------

